# This just seems like a BAD idea... (Whiskey content)



## pink freud (Jan 19, 2011)

"How," might you ask, "is whiskey _ever_ a bad idea?"

"Well, good sir," I would reply, "when it comes in an unreseable twelve ounce CAN."

Scotch Whisky in a Can Contains Eight Shots of Liquor - Novelty Beverages - Eater National


----------



## EcoliUVA (Jan 19, 2011)

If they sell it in 6 packs or cases, I'll be first in line.

Move over, Four Loko; your time in the cabinets of the world's alcoholics is at an end.


----------



## Asrial (Jan 19, 2011)

My grandfather would chug one daily


----------



## groph (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh lord. Whisky is always a bad idea. That's why I drink it. If that's mixed and not straight whisky then that's pretty awesome. I'll readily admit that I cannot take straight hard liquor any more. Maybe I'll try again in a couple of years but it always ends in a trip to the bathroom immediately after taking a straight shot. Stomach goes DO NOT WANT


----------



## ddtonfire (Jan 20, 2011)

That simply can't be good whisky.


----------



## Insanity (Jan 21, 2011)

ddtonfire said:


> That simply can't be good whisky.



And why is that?.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 21, 2011)

Because it is in a can? Because it says "very rare blend" and it has Latin writing on it?


----------



## drgordonfreeman (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh man, I lol'd so hard when I saw this thread. 

Who in the world actually sat down and said, "Gee, this is a good idea" ?!?!

I love whiskey, particularly the higher end brands. I can't afford it very often, but when I do, I go for something that is fun to relax with.

This just conjures up images of an over weight, middle aged, balding guy lounging in a La-Z-boy in his wife beater and boxers, watching TV, chugging one of these cans back as he yells at the little wifey in the kitchen to get another.... _in the middle of the day on a Tuesday_.

Oh man, I just can't stop laughing at the idea of selling people cans of whiskey to chug. I mean, seriously, guys? Seriously?


----------



## ddtonfire (Jan 22, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Because it is in a can? Because it says "very rare blend" and it has Latin writing on it?



Yes, this!


----------



## ROAR (Jan 22, 2011)

Thinking about drinking makes me want to drink.

Mmmmm. Whiskey...


----------



## Insanity (Jan 22, 2011)

ddtonfire said:


> Yes, this!



It still doesnt determine the quality of the actual product inside though now does it?.


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 22, 2011)

If it was vodka, I'd be all over it.

Interesting story, I've been drinking McCormick's vodka for so long that I've acquired a taste for it. More expensive "good" vodka tastes bad to me.


----------



## astrocreep (Jan 22, 2011)

If you want small portable whisky - Buy a hipflask! 

And "Scotch" from a panama based company. I'm sure that'll be a quality product!


----------



## signalgrey (Jan 22, 2011)

with latin on it


----------



## ddtonfire (Jan 22, 2011)

Insanity said:


> It still doesnt determine the quality of the actual product inside though now does it?.



Perhaps not, but tell me what company worth their name would take their high-quality product that they've let sit around aging for the past ten or so years and stick it in a can for the alcoholic masses consuming simply for the goal of intoxication?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 22, 2011)

I'd certaintly try it, if just to sip a can over an evening, but it's probably not a high quality product. Plus there's the whole "Yo dudes I got whiskey in a _*CAN!!!!*_"


----------



## Insanity (Jan 23, 2011)

ddtonfire said:


> Perhaps not, but tell me what company worth their name would take their high-quality product that they've let sit around aging for the past ten or so years and stick it in a can for the alcoholic masses consuming simply for the goal of intoxication?



Companies that think they need a gimmick to sell their products. Happens all the time. Still doesnt speak of the quality of said whiskey inside.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jan 23, 2011)

Insanity said:


> Companies that think they need a gimmick to sell their products. Happens all the time. Still doesnt speak of the quality of said whiskey inside.


 
Yeah, and boxed wine is the best you can drink.


----------



## Insanity (Jan 23, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> Yeah, and boxed wine is the best you can drink.


Are you saying that putting wine in a box makes it bad?.
Your not really seeing my point now are you?


----------



## AySay (Jan 23, 2011)

ddtonfire said:


> Perhaps not, but tell me what company worth their name would take their high-quality product that they've let sit around aging for the past ten or so years and stick it in a can for the alcoholic masses consuming simply for the goal of intoxication?



Isn't intoxication the only reason alcohol exists?

Sounds like a good idea to me...


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 23, 2011)

People are going to shotgun these, people are going to die. It's amazing that these companies are finding more and more ridiculous ways to profit off of complete idiots: can't get Four Loko? Try some way-too-much whiskey in a can! 

Plus, there's no way in hell you'd catch me drinking whiskey from a ghetto-ass looking can. Or from a can at all.



Insanity said:


> Are you saying that putting wine in a box makes it bad?.
> Your not really seeing my point now are you?


You've got no point, you're just being contrary for the sake of argument, and it's annoying. Yeah, just because whiskey is sold in a tacky 12oz can doesn't necessarily mean that it's bad whiskey, but from experience one can say with a pretty high degree of confidence that it's almost certainly not a quality product. Yeah, there is some slight chance that it might be, just as there's some slight chance that the dude selling candy out of his van is totally legit, you want a fucking cookie for pointing that out?


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 25, 2011)

They should do this with gin. I'll start drinking again.

Not really, but I love hearing people talk about how much they hate gin.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 25, 2011)

^


----------



## pink freud (Jan 26, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> They should do this with gin. I'll start drinking again.
> 
> Not really, but I love hearing people talk about how much they hate gin.



I originally gave gin a bad rap. My mistake was trying on its own (it tastes what I imagine Pinesol tastes like). I enjoy it when it isn't the dominate flavor.


----------



## josh pelican (Jan 26, 2011)

I used to drink it straight. London Beefeater Gin. Straight out of the bottle. That's a whole different story though.

Whiskey in a can? I don't think this will be good... not that I'll be trying the stuff.


----------



## matty2fatty (Jan 26, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> They should do this with gin. I'll start drinking again.
> 
> Not really, but I love hearing people talk about how much they hate gin.



I used to drink gin all the time after someone told me it was a panty remover. It took me a while to realize that girls had to drink it for that to work, and it wasn't giving me super-human powers of seduction.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 26, 2011)

I believe anybody that would shotgun a can of Whiskey probably has chugged a bottle before.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 27, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> I used to drink it straight. London Beefeater Gin. Straight out of the bottle. That's a whole different story though.
> 
> Whiskey in a can? I don't think this will be good... not that I'll be trying the stuff.


Not that it matters for you, but Beefeater gin is vegan. 

I found that amusing.


----------



## leandroab (Jan 27, 2011)

AySay said:


> Isn't intoxication the only reason alcohol exists?



Hmmmm







NO?!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 30, 2011)

matty2fatty said:


> I used to drink gin all the time after someone told me it was a panty remover. It took me a while to realize that girls had to drink it for that to work, and it wasn't giving me super-human powers of seduction.




I bow to your former insanity.


----------

